

Ask HN: Ruby on Rails or Image Processing? - moubarak

Hi<p>I need to decide between two job offers. The problem is that they have nothing in common. The first is a Ruby on Rails developer and the second is a research position working on image processing algorithms. Both might get me a Job in USA or Europe within a year which is my ultimate goal. However the former is boring and easy, and the latter is exciting and difficult. I'd really appreciate your comments.
======
sebg
it is easier to learn Ruby on Rails part-time than it is to learn image
processing algorithms part-time. Go for the harder one.

------
agscala
I think you already know what you want. Take the job you find exciting, no
questions asked!

------
hector_ka
Well image processing will not go out of favour soon. A lot of large companies
like Philips have divisions that use image processing.Think what you will do
in 10 years.

------
gshakir
A choice is good to have any time. I would not look the choices as "boring and
easy" vs "exciting and difficult", as both the choices can be in that state
depending on the situation. To me, the choices represent "generalist" vs
"specialist". I also disagree that Ruby on Rails can be learnt on part time
because there it is not just Ror, it is the whole open source eco system you
will be learning about.

